# Beautiful Bonsai Trees and Plants, Wish I Could Keep Them Alive in My House



## SeaBreeze (Apr 15, 2016)

I love Bonsai plants and trees, they are so beautiful and unique.  Years back my husband bought numerous small Bonsais for me and within time they all ended up dying.  Very sad for me.  I understand that many Bonsais only do well outdoors, not an option with the winters here.  HERE are some pretty Bosnai plants.


----------

